# Plant id please



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

I bought a few bunch of plants 3 months ago from LFS and I don't remember the plants ID. maybe some of them is ludwigia broad leaf? cryp and rotala? I try to match the picture on the web but still not sure. also any body know what kind of stone is this. it is a bit shiny like oyster shell. I pick it up at red hooks, Brooklyn,New York near the pier. is it ideal for soft water tank. if so I will collect the bigger one. thank you for your help.


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

any one


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not sure what exact variety A is but C looks like ludwigia arcuata x ludwigia repens.

B is Cryptocoryne wendtii. 

D is a ludwigia as well, not sure what species.

E is Ludwigia glandulosa.

No idea on the rock, but its got mica in it. Put some white vinegar on it and see if there are any bubbles/erosion after a few minutes. If there is its no good for soft water tanks. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think, A can at least be narrowed down to the group of Ludwigia palustris, L. repens and hybrids of both.


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

Zapins said:


> I'm not sure what exact variety A is but C looks like ludwigia arcuata x ludwigia repens.
> 
> B is Cryptocoryne wendtii.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input, I test the rock with vinegar. it is no reaction. seemingly it is very hard rock. the rock call Manhattan Schist, maybe it is safe for Discus or angel Tank.

http://www.washington-heights.us/history/archives/manhattan_schist_in_bennett_park_66.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schist

it is used for landscape in central park. New York, very huge. the texture is very nice too.


----------

